# Snowboarding Hook & Ring Toss Game + Beer Bottle Opener - Opinions Needed Please



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

stay thirsty my friend


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I am so sick of this "lifestyle product" bullshit.

"Lifestyle product" essentially equals "I have absolutely nothing to contribute, but I hope to capitalize on a niche market by hoping they're dumb enough to buy into my lifestyle bullshit."

Added bonus points for blatantly attempting to buy positive reviews. That's like saying, "Look, I know my idea and product suck ass, but I'll pay you some money to sell yourself out and say otherwise."


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

JasonG said:


> *If you are an established member of the snow sports media, I would like to connect with you about reviewing the game for compensation.*
> 
> I appreciate your time and thoughts!
> Jason


Reviewing the game? Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this just swinging a loop from a string onto a J bolt? What's to review?


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I am so sick of this "lifestyle product" bullshit.
> 
> "Lifestyle product" essentially equals "I have absolutely nothing to contribute, but I hope to capitalize on a niche market by hoping they're dumb enough to buy into my lifestyle bullshit."
> 
> Added bonus points for blatantly attempting to buy positive reviews. That's like saying, "Look, I know my idea and product suck ass, but I'll pay you some money to sell yourself out and say otherwise."


Sorry to hear you feel that way.
A lifestyle product is anything that promotes just that. A lifestyle. If you love burton, and have burton gear, you may buy a burton t-shirt. That promotes a lifestyle and you would be correct, that t-shirt does absolutely nothing for the sport except make money for buton and the retailer. 

Correct, I would provide compensation for a review. I did not say a positive review. I can accept negative reviews on my products. That is life and I would learn from that. Compensation is common. All those gear reviews that you see in snowboard magazines...they are there because they are comped. Perhaps with cash, perhaps with product. 

I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> Reviewing the game? Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this just swinging a loop from a string onto a J bolt? What's to review?


Good question! The quality of the product itself. There are cheap versions of this game everywhere. Ours sells well because we make the board with the right materials so that last.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You should sell it as a combo with this


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

JasonG said:


> Good question! The quality of the product itself. There are cheap versions of this game everywhere. Ours sells well because we make the board with the right materials so that last.


and how do you suppose we review that exactly with only pictures of the product?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*calling burtonavenger*

honestly none of you are qualified to review this thing, some jobs are left to the pros.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I anxiously await BA's review of this stellar product. :laugh:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd buy it if it stuck to the wall with magnets.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

f00bar said:


> You should sell it as a combo with this


LOL. I agree. In reality this is not a life changing item. Just a fun game. You either like it or you do not. No worries.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

f00bar said:


> I'd buy it if it stuck to the wall with magnets.


Not a bad idea. Double sided sticky tape would work.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why the you tube video link will not post right?
I tried using the wrap around the embed code, old embed code, and the video link. No luck, so I just put the link there.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I anxiously await BA's review of this stellar product. :laugh:


I take it he likes beer?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

f00bar said:


> You should sell it as a combo with this


made by the same people that brought you the round tuit.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Donutz said:


> made by the same people that brought you the round tuit.


You realize this actually is now a product and it sells well on Amazon?
https://www.google.com/webhp?source...&ie=UTF-8#q=jumps+to+conclusions+mat&tbm=shop

Novelty stuff to one group, gold to another. Go figure.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

JasonG said:


> You realize this actually is now a product and it sells well on Amazon?
> https://www.google.com/webhp?source...&ie=UTF-8#q=jumps+to+conclusions+mat&tbm=shop
> 
> Novelty stuff to one group, gold to another. Go figure.


So you shouldn't mind laughing all the way to the bank with us. It's off season, we are bored, and there are actually some rules to posting stuff you want to sell.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

JasonG said:


> This was my first video made for my Surfing Boards made months ago. A snowboard one is in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause its late and I'm nice.

You forgot your video intro of yourself though.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

I love how you claim you're looking for opinions and honest feedback, when what you are obviously doing is using this forum to advertise your toy and get it out there hoping someone on here will give a shit and buy one for $35.

You may have better luck with ebay...

Kruger


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

JasonG said:


> You realize this actually is now a product and it sells well on Amazon?
> https://www.google.com/webhp?source...&ie=UTF-8#q=jumps+to+conclusions+mat&tbm=shop
> 
> Novelty stuff to one group, gold to another. Go figure.


And I have a round tuit mousepad.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn this isn't even an original game. I know you never claimed it to be but $35 your on crack and if your getting it on Amazon the fact that a sucker is born every minute is in your favor. 
Other than the etched wood this isn't even a good looking item. Its a crap J hook with the threads still showing for god sake. Where's the craftsmanship? Look at the ring, again $.05 at the local hardware store. 
For the insane amount of money your charging at least add a faux graphic of a chick in yoga pants or something 

oh well tired and I"ve already wasted to much time on this thread....


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah this was BS fkn board with hook on it $35 wtf.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I anxiously await BA's review of this stellar product. :laugh:



….anybody else worried that BA seems to be "MIA?"

Or maybe this one was just s-o-o-o far beneath him to make mention of it?!


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Krug said:


> I love how you claim you're looking for opinions and honest feedback, when what you are obviously doing is using this forum to advertise your toy and get it out there hoping someone on here will give a shit and buy one for $35.
> 
> You may have better luck with ebay...
> 
> Kruger


Opinion noted, but not true. Selling one or two pieces because of a post may or may not happen, but the reality is my goals are much higher than the significance of a few possible sales from a single post. My goal is thousands, like my other products, which does not happen from a single post.

I want honest feedback from the snowboard community as this is my first product in this category. Tell me you like it, tell me it sucks, that is perfectly fine. But at least let me know why. I am happy to take it all in.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

JasonG said:


> I need some opinions on my new Snowboarding product. I welcome constructive criticism so throw it all at me.
> 
> I own a tropical lifestyle product line called Island Jay. Yet, I am a New Englander and Snowboarder at heart for 38 years. This lead me to come up with this version of the old "Hook & Ring Toss Game". I have many versions that sell I offer on IslandJay.com, Amazon, Sears, and ETSY. I just released a Snowboarding Version which you can see here.
> 
> ...


Just a little heads up!!!!!

It's called a "Surfboard"!!!!!


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

f00bar said:


> So you shouldn't mind laughing all the way to the bank with us. It's off season, we are bored, and there are actually some rules to posting stuff you want to sell.


I know, I checked to make sure I can make a post like this here. 

I respect the forum and would not make a post like this before I clarify that I could.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

JasonG said:


> *If you are an established member of the snow sports media, I would like to connect with you about reviewing the game for compensation.*


News flash asshole it is illegal to buy reviews under a ruling by the FCC. Essentially it comes with a 250,000 dollar fine as well as destroying any reputation you have. You should fuck off.

Oh and you've snowboarded for 38 years. Just because you ride a snowboard doesn't mean you're a snowboarder.



JasonG said:


> Sorry to hear you feel that way.
> A lifestyle product is anything that promotes just that. A lifestyle. If you love burton, and have burton gear, you may buy a burton t-shirt. That promotes a lifestyle and you would be correct, that t-shirt does absolutely nothing for the sport except make money for buton and the retailer.
> 
> Correct, I would provide compensation for a review. I did not say a positive review. I can accept negative reviews on my products. That is life and I would learn from that. Compensation is common. All those gear reviews that you see in snowboard magazines...they are there because they are comped. Perhaps with cash, perhaps with product.
> ...


How is this a lifestyle it's a fucking piece of wood with a shitty 10 cent hook and 5 cent hoop. It looks cheap as shit. I was playing this game back at Windells in 01 and to make it more "lifestyle" appropriate we had an old truck mounted to the wall and used an old skateboard wheel. That is fucking lifestyle right there. 



snowklinger said:


> honestly none of you are qualified to review this thing, some jobs are left to the pros.


No one should review this unless they're pointing out that if someone is dumb enough to pay for it they could make it themselves. 



chomps1211 said:


> ….anybody else worried that BA seems to be "MIA?"
> 
> Or maybe this one was just s-o-o-o far beneath him to make mention of it?!


I was balls deep in a 27 year old. Sorry I couldn't be at everyone's beck and call. 



JasonG said:


> Opinion noted, but not true. Selling one or two pieces because of a post may or may not happen, but the reality is my goals are much higher than the significance of a few possible sales from a single post. My goal is thousands, like my other products, which does not happen from a single post.
> 
> I want honest feedback from the snowboard community as this is my first product in this category. Tell me you like it, tell me it sucks, that is perfectly fine. But at least let me know why. I am happy to take it all in.


Here's a direct message from the snowboard community. FUCK OFF! Here's one directly from this snowboard community, REALLY FUCK OFF! You are what we have affectionately named an ORWD or Old Rich White Dude. Which is someone that comes into the snowboard community offering nothing and expects something in return. Why don't you fuck off or better yet stick that hook up your ass and see if you can do the ole throw around hop catch and rip your anus off.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> News flash asshole it is illegal to buy reviews under a ruling by the FCC. Essentially it comes with a 250,000 dollar fine as well as destroying any reputation you have. You should fuck off.
> 
> Oh and you've snowboarded for 38 years. Just because you ride a snowboard doesn't mean you're a snowboarder.
> 
> ...


You must be BA. No wonder a few were waiting for you to respond.

_News flash asshole it is illegal to buy reviews under a ruling by the FCC. Essentially it comes with a 250,000 dollar fine as well as destroying any reputation you have. You should fuck off._
Correct statement about the FCC. Not sure about being an asshole though. Seems like a odd comment to make regarding someone that you do not know. Life goes on. Seeing that I am very open to seeking reviews, you can compensate for a review. Let's say with the product, as long as the review mentions this, there is no FCC violation. Why would you think otherwise or that I would break the law? 

I will be the first person to admit, as I have already, this is a novelty item. It is not a necessity for the sport or for your existence. It is a game and like many games it does nothing but provide entertainment. If that is not for you, no worries.

Your detailed opinion is noted and appreciated. You don't like it. No worries.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> *I was balls deep in a 27 year old. Sorry I couldn't be at everyone's beck and call.
> *
> Here's a direct message from the snowboard community. FUCK OFF! Here's one directly from this snowboard community, REALLY FUCK OFF! You are what we have affectionately named an ORWD or Old Rich White Dude. Which is someone that comes into the snowboard community offering nothing and expects something in return. Why don't you fuck off or better yet stick that hook up your ass and see if you can do the ole throw around hop catch and rip your anus off.


Well, I certainly couldn't think of a better reason for your conspicuous absence!!! We wuz just worried about thas all! :thumbsup:



JasonG said:


> You must be BA. No wonder a few were waiting for you to respond.
> 
> Your detailed opinion is noted and appreciated. You don't like it. No worries.


Oh I assure you, there were far more than a few awaiting his reply!

It's because he responds to these posts so eloquent and poetically!! :laugh:
Not to mention cutting straight thru the BS and getting right to the point! :thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> I'd buy it if it stuck to the wall with magnets.


 
Heck, gonna need to get a new coffee


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Well, I certainly couldn't think of a better reason for your conspicuous absence!!! We wuz just worried about thas all! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, that is fine. This is exactly what I want to hear. He can continue to do rant and I will listen. All of you can as none of this I take personally and I knew what to expect with the snowboard crowd.....And I am still the guy that will buy you a beer if we ran into each other in a bar.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Hell if ya gonna buy me a beer it may as well be at least a six pack!!!!!

Do ya do home delivery?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Heck, gonna need to get a new coffee


You Hooked on Coffee????? :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

JasonG said:


> You must be BA. No wonder a few were waiting for you to respond.
> 
> _News flash asshole it is illegal to buy reviews under a ruling by the FCC. Essentially it comes with a 250,000 dollar fine as well as destroying any reputation you have. You should fuck off._
> Correct statement about the FCC. Not sure about being an asshole though. Seems like a odd comment to make regarding someone that you do not know. Life goes on. Seeing that I am very open to seeking reviews, you can compensate for a review. Let's say with the product, as long as the review mentions this, there is no FCC violation. Why would you think otherwise or that I would break the law?
> ...


Pretty sure you just made yourself look even more like an asshole with this response. 

Oh no I don't know you so I can't even grasp the simplest character assessment to call you an asshole. Should I go into more of the flaws in your thinking and logic? 

Lifestyle means you or your product are part of it. This isn't, it's a cheap cost, easy to manufacture knock off that will allow you to turn a quick buck on a "community" you wish you were a part of. 

As I said before and will continue to say fuck off.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Pretty sure you just made yourself look even more like an asshole with this response.
> 
> Oh no I don't know you so I can't even grasp the simplest character assessment to call you an asshole. Should I go into more of the flaws in your thinking and logic?
> 
> ...


No problem, I respect your opinion.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Can't see my request for free home delivered beer gettin any of that respect?????


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Can't see my request for free home delivered beer gettin any of that respect?????


Working on it.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

JasonG said:


> Working on it.


Don't want any of those opened ones that were used in the promo shots either!!!!!


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Based on everyone's feedback I would like to ask a new question.
Starting over from scratch, forgetting my original post, and generally speaking, I want to be educated.

Someone comes up with XYZ snowboard product. Regardless if it is the greatest thing ever for the sport, there seems to be a problem with anyone getting into it just to make a buck. You want someone to give back to the sport.

Fair enough and I have to say.....I agree. It makes sense.

Give me an example. What has someone done to give back to the sport and is also offering a related product? I want to know what makes this crowd say...yes I support that product and what the product stands for.

I truly, from the bottom of my heart, want to know.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Where's that thread of the kid with the quick release gizmo for your binding straps. He started out get flamed to shit but then, after he read the rules and adjusted his post accordingly, it turned into a genuine give and take of ideas feedback and advice.

Show him that thread. 

And btw, since we're talking about misinterpreting things? We dont insist that you "give back" to Snowboarding on whole, as a sport. ( although that would be nice). We ask you to contribute and "give back" to this community. Not with freebies and swag, but if you are a snowboarder. Scout the threads and BE a part of this community. Shsre some knowlege, some experience or advice. Help a NooB! Thats "Giving Back!!"


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

JasonG said:


> Based on everyone's feedback I would like to ask a new question.
> Starting over from scratch, forgetting my original post, and generally speaking, I want to be educated.
> 
> Someone comes up with XYZ snowboard product. Regardless if it is the greatest thing ever for the sport, there seems to be a problem with anyone getting into it just to make a buck. You want someone to give back to the sport.
> ...


you really dont get it do you? 

and you still havent answered my question.. how do we review ur product with nothing but a picture of it? basically ur saying u want us to spend $35 on something then take up our time writing about what a complete waste of money it is?

heres an idea, send out 10 or so to forum members (given that you aim to sell thousands, im sure 10 wont break the bank) then anxiously await their reply. simple PR works well here..

then lets say you sold 100 units because of said reviews that u you are working so hard for, why not put x amount of profit back into your local hills park or trail system? giving back to the community isnt too hard and can be done on large or little scale.

something as easy as donating $1 of every sale to the local snowboard community to build more features, or organize a simple event for the little shredders to show off their talent. now do you understand?

take a look at travis rice, he used his red bull sponsorship and took it to the next level when he created the supernatural series. now that has provoked a tremendous amount of potential...

im not saying what he's doing isnt putting money in his pocket, but at least hes giving back to the community that got him where he is rather than taking it all as a profit..

now heres an honest suggestion, have you looked into maybe partnering up with already established board brands? look at rome, every year they come up with fun little accessories. hip flasks, magnetic vinyl wraps that disguise ur beer can so u can drink in public, bottle openers, doobie holders or whatever, the list goes on. at least those profits are still some what going back to the manufacturing of snowboards. ur offering nothing but ur own brand that does nothing else but make a fucking ring toss game....


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Where's that thread of the kid with the quick release gizmo for you binding straps. He started out get flamed to shit but then it turned into a genuine give and take of ideas feedback and advice.
> 
> Show him that one.
> 
> And btw, since we're talking about misinterpreting things? We dont insist that you "give back" to Snowboarding on whole, as. a sport. ( although thT would be nice). We ask you to contribute and "give back" to this community. Not with freebies and swag, but if you are a snowboarder. Scout the threads and BE a part of this community. Shsre some knowlege, some experience or advice. Help a NooB! Thats "Giving Back!!"


Thanks Chomps1211
I understand what you are saying. Hard to argue really with that. I have been snowboarding for 20 years. Skis broke one way, rental shop was out of everything except snowboards. Never went back...
I probably have a lot to contribute and will.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

JasonG said:


> Based on everyone's feedback I would like to ask a new question.
> Starting over from scratch, forgetting my original post, and generally speaking, I want to be educated.
> 
> Someone comes up with XYZ snowboard product. *Regardless if it is the greatest thing ever for the sport, there seems to be a problem with anyone getting into it just to make a buck.* You want someone to give back to the sport.


no, it's just because most products that get promoted here are awful. show us this "greatest thing ever for the sport" and then we can talk.



JasonG said:


> Fair enough and I have to say.....I agree. It makes sense.
> 
> Give me an example. What has someone done to give back to the sport and is also offering a related product? *I want to know what makes this crowd say...yes I support that product and what the product stands for*.
> 
> I truly, from the bottom of my heart, want to know.


err... yeah. if you want to be taken seriously start talking in terms of snowboard*ing* not snowboard*ers*.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i was gonna get one (no) til i saw that 3/4" of thread showing, my middle school woodshop teacher would have given you a D


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

JasonG said:


> Based on everyone's feedback I would like to ask a new question.
> Starting over from scratch, forgetting my original post, and generally speaking, I want to be educated.
> 
> Someone comes up with XYZ snowboard product. Regardless if it is the greatest thing ever for the sport, there seems to be a problem with anyone getting into it just to make a buck. You want someone to give back to the sport.
> ...


Products that do the hard yards, go through the wringer, slog it out, and give back to the intended community, are the products that will be looked upon as legitimate goods!!!!!

Cuttin a piece of wood, addin a couple of screws, then etchin "Snowboarding" on it is on par with a kid that silk screens his favourite brand into a tee then sells it to his mates for a profit!!!!!

The only reason you've etched "Snowboarding" onto the game, is so you can try and sell it to folk on here!!!!!

Do you see Da Kine puttin links to their products on here?????

If they do, I reckon they woulda paid for it!!!!!

This site has been created by people that have done what I mentioned above!!!!! They've done the hard slog, and most likely just for the love of it!!!!! And not to be used as a vehicle for someone that's sole purpose is to make a quick buck!!!!!

Along with Da Kine, they're passionate about what they do!!!!!

Can I ask you if you're as passionate about Surfing and Flip Flops, as you are about Snowboarding?????


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Products that do the hard yards, go through the wringer, slog it out, and give back to the intended community, are the products that will be looked upon as legitimate goods!!!!!
> 
> Cuttin a piece of wood, addin a couple of screws, then etchin "Snowboarding" on it is on par with a kid that silk screens his favourite brand into a tee then sells it to his mates for a profit!!!!!
> 
> ...


I would agree with you 100%. Anyone who gets into a business should not do it for the buck, but for the love of it. Prove that you are not into it for the buck and you will be accepted. MY board game does not come across in the way this community would accept. Regardless of my actual intentions, presentation was not what this group wanted or really needs. Lesson learned and my apologies to the community. 

Since you asked....Am I passionate about snowboarding and flip flops? Yes. Odd combo, right?

I have been snowboarding for 20 something years, skiing for over a decade before that, all mostly in New England. When opportunity arose, I traveled Colorado & Wyoming to experience it there. Additionally I owned a snowboard/skateboard shop about 10 years ago. Small shop with brands like Technine/Nitro/Lib Tech. So yes, I loved the sport so much I opened a snowboard shop which was a tough one financially right before the financial bubble burst. Prior to that I also helped a small independent film maker create a snowboard movie called Live Ski or Die. While I realize he is not viewed as "core" anymore to many boarders, I was invited to meet Warren Miller in Vail back 20 years ago. I flew out, had dinner, and make a great connection.

I have also enjoyed the tropics and have experienced living in the Caribbean, & Florida on the east and gulf coast. I actually went to school in the Bahamas for a while.

So yes, I love flip flops, boating, Beer, Rum, and all the other types of game boards I have made. They are all extensions of my personal likes and personalities. I love both the mountains and the tropics. My passions are in the product and snowboarding is no exclusion to that love.

Looking back as i write this, perhaps I should have opened this post with the above few paragraphs.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

*You Asked for It*



JasonG said:


> ...
> 
> Give me an example. What has someone done to give back to the sport and is also offering a related product? I want to know what makes this crowd say...yes I support that product and what the product stands for.
> 
> I truly, from the bottom of my heart, want to know.


Here are some examples

 BurtonAvenger (BA) and what he does on his website (The Angry Snowboarder)
 Check out wiredsport's threads and contribution on this forum. He's a snowboard shop owner, you'll see why he's well respected

These are two that come first to *my* mind because of the benefit I've personally gained from them. There are representatives from Union, Rome and other brands who have "given back" to those on this forum and are also appreciated.

We will smell a manipulator from a mile away... someone who shamelessly wants to use this forum to shill a product or drive his/her selfish agenda... which is how you came across. Hence the :RantExplode: and the :blowup: that came your way. That said, it makes it doubly hard for someone like you to redeem themselves. I'll be looking carefully to discern if yours is a genuine turnaround or you're faking it to get into our good graces.

Beating a dead horse
Your product is schlock. Nothing wrong with schlock, mind you. It belongs in Ron Jon's Surf Shop and other forums, not here. Also, have you been a used car salesman in a previous life? If not, that's how you came across, insulting our intelligence on many fronts.

I deeply enjoy snowboarding and everything the activity of snowboarding represents. That said, I'm no snowboard zombie. If I wanted to buy this game, I couldn't care less if it was shaped as a ski , surfboard, skateboard or whatever. I'd buy it because it's the game that I want. The snowboarding motif wouldn't even matter. 

While I speak for myself, I suspect there are many others on this forum who live by my credo, "Image is nothing. Substance is everything."


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

JasonG said:


> I….MY board game does not come across in the way this community would accept. Regardless of my actual intentions, presentation was not what this group wanted or really needs. Lesson learned and my apologies to the community.
> 
> I have been snowboarding for 20 something years, skiing for over a decade before that, all mostly in New England. When opportunity arose, I traveled Colorado & Wyoming to experience it there. Additionally I owned a snowboard/skateboard shop about 10 years ago. Small shop with brands like Technine/Nitro/Lib Tech. So yes, I loved the sport so much I opened a snowboard shop which was a tough one financially right before the financial bubble burst. Prior to that I also helped a small independent film maker create a snowboard movie called Live Ski or Die. While I realize he is not viewed as "core" anymore to many boarders, I was invited to meet Warren Miller in Vail back 20 years ago. I flew out, had dinner, and make a great connection….
> 
> ...Looking back as i write this, perhaps I should have opened this post with the above 2 paragraphs.


You know,.. I honestly don't know what to make of you at this juncture! ???

You claim to have been involved in snowboarding for a long time. An active and passionate participant in the snowboarding lifestyle. Now we get a long and detailed accounting of your intense and personal and financial involvement in same along with some very serious and impressive "name dropping" and cinematic connections! 

Yet, with ALL that deep, passionate and impressive show of personal commitment to snowboarding and the boarding lifestyle,..? What do you present to us as a symbol of your love of and deep appreciation for the sport? (…apologies to BA for that depiction of Boarding. I know you hate it referred to as a "sport!") You give us a rather cheap piece of high school grade, wood shop carved pine with 50₵ or less worth of hardware store screws and hooks attached!! :blink: 

And you present this Awesome and Exciting new product to us as a business venture you are starting and you need our opinions and reviews? After claiming it to be this fun and exciting Snowboarding, lifestyle based activity???? *It turns out to be a simple Fucking Frat house drinking game!! * Nothing more! WTF?? 

We've had similar experiences over the last few years with other "New Join" members or with members that have shown up, magically after a few years of inactivity on their acct. and suddenly decided to return to participating on this forum. Some even claimed to be legitimate, long established snowboarding companies or affiliates.

…anyone want to take a wild guess who those members turned out to be???
This is starting to feel exactly like the interactions we had with those members. 

At any rate,.. after all of your rationalizations, your attempts to validate and substantiate your snowboarding "street cred?" I have yet to see you post anything in any other thread to try to help, inform, critique or "Give Back" a single speck of this vast experience of yours to anyone in this community??? 

Have you done any of that? NO!! All we get from you is nothing but repeated and frankly, openly self serving, self absorbed, and utterly self righteous statements and attempts to justify and explain a *piss poor introduction* to this "Group" as you call us! And doing so this time with an impressive resume of dropped names and "boarding connections?"

After this admittedly tiresome and _TL;DR_ post, *I am going with a DC call out on this guy with a personal confidence rating of 70-85% certainty!!!* :thumbsup: even taking into consideration the video and presenting himselfwith an established business entity. It's not like DC hasn't represented himself with misappropriated business credentials before, is it?

At his point in the conversation,.. It just has that "Ol' Familiar DC Fish Stink" on it to me!!:dunno:


p.s. Apologies to Steezus for the long and verbose trip to my short but sharp point!  :laugh:


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

davidj said:


> Here are some examples
> 
> BurtonAvenger (BA) and what he does on his website (The Angry Snowboarder)
> Check out wiredsport's threads and contribution on this forum. He's a snowboard shop owner, you'll see why he's well respected
> ...


From your perspective, I cannot disagree with anything you are saying here at all. I completely understand your point of view.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

JasonG said:


> From your perspective, I cannot disagree with anything you are saying here at all. I completely understand your point of view.


The "Personal Confidence Rating of 70-85%, I gave before,…

Well, it has now jumped to an *80-90%!!* :laugh: :eusa_clap:


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> You know,.. I honestly don't know what to make of you at this juncture! ???
> 
> You claim to have been involved in snowboarding for a long time. An active and passionate participant in the snowboarding lifestyle. Now we get a long and detailed accounting of your intense and personal and financial involvement in same along with some very serious and impressive "name dropping" and cinematic connections!
> 
> ...



I hear you. My game is nothing special, not a knock out of the park, etc etc. I freely admit that. My reason for posting was for feedback, and I am getting it. Honestly I was expecting to get beat up. If you look back, I did not give any negative responses to anyone that may have offended me. BA ripped into me. No worries. I would still buy him a beer. This is what I WANT TO HEAR. Tell me what is wrong with my idea and how much I suck. No problem, nothing is taken personally. Hopefully that can be seen by my responses.

To be fair everyone keeping saying these boards cost 50 cents to make with 10 cents worth of parts. Nothing could be further from the truth. The parts are basic but not that cheap. The board is hand cut and lasered, thus a craftsman (Not me), works each board by hand. No mass production by some big company in china. Made in the USA by a USA small business. But does that really matter at this point? Nope.

I do not like to drop names or personal history. If I did I would have from the start. But Mizu Kuma did ask me if I was passionate. How else could I explain my passion without talking about my history? Respectfully, he asked for passion. I gave it. Now I am criticized for explaining my passion? I can understand why based on this entire thread. I am sure that Mr Miller has long forgotten about me, but it happened because of what I like to do and my ambitions.

You lost me on the DC CALLOUT, but I am sure that is not good.

Honestly, I have what I needed. I will participate in the forums to give back. As mentioned I have another idea that is more gear related. Nothing earth shattering, just my own version of something better priced and may decide to post it.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> The "Personal Confidence Rating of 70-85%, I gave before,…
> 
> Well, it has now jumped to an *80-90%!!* :laugh: :eusa_clap:


When I approach something wrong, I freely admit it. Why fight it?
But that does not mean there were not good intentions.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

JasonG said:


> *….I do not like to drop names or personal history. If I did I would have from the start. But Mizu Kuma did ask me if I was passionate. How else could I explain my passion without talking about my history? Respectfully, he asked for passion. I gave it. Now I am criticized for explaining my passion? I can understand why based on this entire thread.* I am sure that Mr Miller has long forgotten about me, but it happened because of what I like to do and my ambitions.
> 
> You lost me on the DC CALLOUT, but I am sure that is not good.
> 
> Honestly, I have what I needed. I will participate in the forums to give back. As mentioned I have another idea that is more gear related. Nothing earth shattering, just my own version of something better priced and may decide to post it.



How do you express your passion without dropping names? Really? ask BA to give an example of "his passion" for the sport? The first thing he will tell you (…after he has told you to fuck off and reamed your face & ass with an aids infected monkey!!)  ...is How many days he rides a year! _FIRST THING!!_ Not the names he could drop (…and that would be a_ loooong_ and utterly brimming with "core to the bone" list!) I don't even think it would occur to him, or many of us to drop any names! I could be wrong but the guys I know and have ridden with personally, would probably go with some of the places they've ridden 2nd and after that maybe some of the events and charitable associations they've been involved with. After all that maybe,.. _maybe_ a name or two if they had it.

But Warren Miller? That's a pretty BIG gun to use to fire your first shot with. even to the boarding crowd, We all KNOW he has "serious street cred!!" Seems like an over reach to me!

Aaaaaand finally,.. No,.. The DC call out is _NOT_ a good thing! And what do we hear once again he asks,….???? The oft used, "_You ask for some proof of my sincerity, then criticize the example I give"_ ploy! OMG, Poor Pitiful, wretched Newby me!!! I can't win for loosing!" Picked on and provoked!!! 

Although I will say, the one & only divergence from the usual usage of this tactic, with this current _Nom deplume_,… (_like that? classy huh??_)  You have _NOT_ devolved into the usual spate of profanity and personal attacks after we have questioned the sincerity and frankly the Veracity of your claims! That would have been a dead giveaway!! So well played, but not buying!

Personal confidence is now at 95%+ certainty!

What's next DC? Give us your best shot!!! :thumbsup:




p.s. Oh,.. and if I'm wrong? I will publicly and humbly apologize to you!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

No need for me to pile on at this point. 

I have to admit that this ring toss game brought back some memories though. I used to play it back in the 80s / 90s at the Compleat Angler hotel and bar in Bimini. Fish all day and get drunk, dance and play ring toss at night. Good times! Too bad the Compleat Angler burned down years ago. It was kind of a mini Hemmingway museum since he was a regular there back in the day. Definitely don't associate this game with snowboarding though...kind of a stretch given its island origins.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> How do you express your passion without dropping names? Really? ask BA to give an example of "his passion" for the sport? The first thing he will tell you (…after he has told you to fuck off and reamed your face & ass with an aids infected monkey!!)  ...is How many days he rides a year! _FIRST THING!!_ Not the names he could drop (…and that would be a_ loooong_ and utterly brimming with "core to the bone" list!) I don't even think it would occur to him, or many of us to drop any names! I could be wrong but the guys I know and have ridden with personally, would probably go with some of the places they've ridden 2nd and after that maybe some of the events and charitable associations they've been involved with. After all that maybe,.. _maybe_ a name or two if they had it.
> 
> But Warren Miller? That's a pretty BIG gun to use to fire your first shot with. even to the boarding crowd, We all KNOW he has "serious street cred!!" Seems like an over reach to me!
> 
> ...



Clearly if I made an error in approach, I get called out. That is OK. I have recognized that over and over and agreed.

But in this post....
If I apologize and admit I am wrong, it does not matter. It is assumed it is a ploy.
If I mention my passions to show I am someone what actually likes to snowboard, no one believes me. 
If I seem sincere, is is not accepted.
I did not personally attack anyone, so I clearly must be up to no good.
If I name drop, I am a jerk for doing so.

Damned if I do, damned if I don't. I have no further need to prove myself to anyone. It is beyond clear that it does not matter.

I love forums and I am part of many. It was suggested at first I contribute to be accepted better. Great idea. I have many ideas for the industry as a whole. I was going to participate in this forum and give my 30 something years of snow, business, and travel experience. But at this point I can clearly see I am not wanted.....and that is OK. You won so you, your community, and web master should be happy...100%

The thing about the internet is that no one really knows the person behind the posts. When everyone assumes the worst, no one wins.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*FFS!!!!*

You want credibility here??? We have told you over and over,.. *AND OVER!!!
*
Quit fukin' bitching that we don't believe you, and involve yourself in something *OTHER*_ THAN THIS FUCKED UP TOY THREAD!!!!_

Find a newb with a "what board do I want" thread and help him with some advice. give someone some insight and personal review of a resort he's thinking of taking a trip too that you have ridden,… ANY FUCKING THING BUT ANOTHER REPLY TO THIS FUCKING DOUCHED UP THREAD!!!!


Jeeebus!!! Do that and you *will* win!

But if you Post another bunch of by now, whiny sounding defensive replies to this dead horse thread and yeah,… you might as well give up and go somewhere else! cuz it's so redundant and boring at this point that even *I* don't care if your DC or not!!! :blink: :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Warren Miller, that's cute.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Warren Miller, that's cute.


At least that's what he said his name was!!!!!

The lighting in the cubicle wasn't the best!!!!!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

what do you want from us? I'd like to say "it's not you, it's the shitty product" but to be honest it's a lot of both. Terje himself could come up to me with the same thing and I'd still call it shit. You're like the annoying door-to-door salesman that refuses to leave my doorstep. Stop trying to justify yourself.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sales people with shit products that can't sell themselves tend to try to keep selling themselves to justify the sale of their shit product. Best thing is to just scamper off and die like that squirrel I shot last night.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

JasonG said:


> Honestly, that is fine. This is exactly what I want to hear. He can continue to do rant and I will listen. All of you can as none of this I take personally and I knew what to expect with the snowboard crowd.....And I am still the guy that will buy you a beer if we ran into each other in a bar.





JasonG said:


> Someone comes up with XYZ snowboard product. Regardless if it is the greatest thing ever for the sport, there seems to be a problem with anyone getting into it just to make a buck. You want someone to give back to the sport


I think you honestly want to know, and you're not getting into flame wars, so :thumbsup:

Here's my thoughts on the subject: Snowboarding is a sport, not a lifestyle. I LOVE to snowboard, got married with my board on, and spend a lot of time involved with the sport all year round in one method or another. But I still don't see it as a lifestyle. I don't wear baggy Burton hoodies and a toque (beanie to our US friends) in the summer. I guess what I'm saying is I don't identify myself as a "snowboarder", rather a human that loves to snowboard.

So for me, I don't have a desire to have any of these "lifestyle" products. Many come to this forum trying to sell hoodies and t-shirts with some shitty made up company name/logo. No thanks.

Many come to this forum and try to sell us on their "brilliant" snowboard ideas. Fucked up bindings, lunch trays marketed as "dual boards", etc. What they are are hack ideas that should never have been made public, because the poster ends up running away with their tail between their legs.

Once a year or so somebody seems to come up with something that actually applies to the sport of snowboarding, and MAY improve upon the current gear. Those people get good feedback, and lots have improved/changed their designs based on feedback from the forum.

Now you fit into the first category, selling novelty items loosely related to the sport and marketing them as "lifestyle" items. I'm not into those so no sales coming from me, but you openly admit they're novelty items, and you're not trying to hide behind anything, or make up bullshit. So good on ya for that.

As for the product itself, I agree with some of the previous comments here. The ring toss portion of it looks cheap. Also I don't know of anyone who plays ring toss at home, I thought it was more of a carnival game?

If you had a snowboard shaped cribbage board, I *might* consider buying one.


----------

